# Bad Eyes!!



## JDezy (May 21, 2004)

I have 5 rbp's and 4 out of the 5 look like thye have bad eyes. The eyes look hazy but the pupils still move around, in the middle of the eye it looks like their is a little water bubble. Anyone know what is wrong?


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

99% sure its ammonia burn do a 50% water change add a bit of salt and it will clear in a week


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

The first obvious question is did you cycle your tank ??? What are your current params, does your PH fluctuate from dusk to dawn ??? Are these new purchases ??? What size tank ?? How often do you do water changes ?? Cloudy eye is either caused by injury (doubtful in this case) since most of your p's have it, poor water conditions, bacterial infection.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ronzz said:


> 99% sure its ammonia burn do a 50% water change add a bit of salt and it will clear in a week
> [snapback]1178414[/snapback]​


My peacock bass also have it, there the only fish in my tank to have the cloud eye. 50% seems alittle much. Im just doing a 20% water change every otherday and adding some salt until it clears.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

mauls said:


> ronzz said:
> 
> 
> > 99% sure its ammonia burn do a 50% water change add a bit of salt and it will clear in a week
> ...


Yeah I wouldnt worry about the 50%, fish will be fine with dechlorinated water and close as possible to same tempature.

I also suggest testing for ammonia and treating with salt..


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> > ronzz said:
> ...


how much salt would you reccoment? a teaspoon/gallon? Like i say all my other fish in teh tank are fine except my peacock bass. One of the guys eye is almost double size.

Thanks mauls


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

mauls said:


> mashunter18 said:
> 
> 
> > mauls said:
> ...


What ever the directions say!


----------

